# Wallercombo für ca. 120€



## Kxr2 (14. Januar 2022)

Hallo, ich bin noch recht neu zum Angeln und wollte es mal mit dem Wallerangeln probieren. Welche Rute* (Transportlänge unter 1m!)* und Rolle würdet ihr mir empfehlen welche so um die 120€ kostet (könnte auch ruhig etwas mehr sein)?
(Ich werde mit ihr hauptsächlich in Teichen bzw. Seen angeln.)


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Januar 2022)

Hallo Kxr2 , willkommen hier im AB. Wie groß werden die von dir zu beangelnden Welse in deinen Gewässern?


----------



## Kxr2 (14. Januar 2022)

So um die 1.00m-1.60m


----------



## warrior (14. Januar 2022)

Hi, 
Da kommt ja nur eine Reiserute in Frage.
3-4 teilig je nach gewünschter Länge.
Wie möchtest du Angeln, aktiv mit Kunstköder oder Stationär mit Wurm und Köderfisch?


----------



## Kxr2 (14. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube eher aktiv mit Kunstköder.


----------



## fischmonger (14. Januar 2022)

MADCAT - White Travel 240 - 240cm 20lb | M&R TACKLE SHOP
					

MADCAT - White Travel 240 - 240cm 20lb jetzt günstig online kaufen ✔ Schnelle Lieferung ✔ Dein zuverlässiger Angelzubehör-Händler seit mehr als 20 Jahren! | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP




					www.mur-tackle-shop.de
				




Diese Rute, dazu eine 560er Slammer, feddich ist der Lack.


----------



## fischmonger (14. Januar 2022)

Ach ja, als Schnur die kastking Mega 8 mit 65lbs Tragkraft. Da kommst du preislich mit 120€ hin.


----------



## fischmonger (14. Januar 2022)

Oder eben eine Light Pilk Rute, z.B. von Penn. Sollte reichen für Waller bis 1,60m.


----------



## Kxr2 (14. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen und die schnelle Antwort!
Die Sachen werde ich mir definitiv anschauen und wahrscheinlich auch kaufen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Januar 2022)

Nicht vergessen, in das Budget auch noch Vorfachmaterial und wallertaugliche Kleinteile (Wirbel, Snaps) mit einzuberechnen.

Verlässliche, bezahlbare Wirbel mit 100 kg+ Tragkraft gibt es z. B. von Rosco.

Beim Wallerspinnen rate ich dringend zu Ringlock-Snaps - bei fast keinem anderen Angeln in unserem heimischen Süßwasser können stärkere Belastungen auftreten

--> wenn dann doch der unerwartete 2m+ beißen sollte, geht da nix schief. Auch schon ein 1,60er kann derbe Kräfte entwickeln, wenn er in ein Hindernis rein will und kompromisslos gestoppt werden muss. Da ist Material-Headroom insbesondere bei einem Anfänger ohne Drillerfahrung sehr wichtig.

Ein sehr gutes Vorfachmaterial mit Hechtzahn-Reserve ist das *Climax Haruna* *Hard Leader *(hatte früher noch den Namenszusatz "Seamaster" - ist aber dasselbe gute Zeug) *ab 1,2 mm aufwärts*. Das fische ich persönlich schon sehr lange in Durchmessern zwischen 1,2 und 1,6 mm. Hat durch seine Härte bzw. Steifigkeit auch einen sehr angenehmen Spinnstangen-Effekt.

Bei einem evtl. Kauf genau auf den Zusatz *Hard Leader* achten - die anderen Haruna-Varianten sind nicht so krass. Das Hard Leader ist extrem widerstandfähig und abriebsfest.

Das einfach mit Mini-Augenknoten und Doppelquetschhülsen verarbeiten, dann hält das solide (Anleitungen dazu gibt es vieleim Netz). In diesem Fall werden dann noch passende Hülsen nebst passender Zange benötigt - mit einer normalen Quetschhülsenzange ist das nicht anständig hochlast-optimiert realisierbar.

Das Achterknoten-Sichern von Waller-Spinnvorfächern aus Fettmono ist suboptimal, dadurch den Achterknoten über dem Auge ein sehr unvorteilhafter Knick im Vorfach entsteht - der kann den Köderlauf versauen bis komplett ruinieren.

Insbesondere bei dem sehr steifen Haruna Hard Leader wird der Knick dann buchstäblich sehr hartnäckig.

Geflecht ab 1,2 mm als Vorfach geht auch, ist aber vergleichsweise weniger hechtsicher. Grundsätzlich gilt: Bei der kleinsten Beschädigung des Vorfachs sofort weg damit und ein neues ran.

Eine weitere Option ist ummanteltes Stahlvorfach mit mindestens (!!!!!) 30 kg Tragkraft.

Einberechnen solltest Du auch wallertaugliche Sprengringe, falls Du Kunstköder auf Wallertauglichkeit umrüsten musst.

Da taugen ebenfalls welche von Rosco in 50 kg+.

Je nach Beschaffenheit der Originalhaken an den Kukös solltest Du ggf. auch an wallertaugliche Haken denken - ob Drilling oder EH, musst Du selbst entscheiden.

Bei EHs ist darauf zu achten, dass die Ösen groß genug für die fetten Sprengringe sind. Für Wobbler brauchst Du dann wallertaugliche Inline-Haken (gibt es z. B. von VMC).

In puncto Sprengringe empfehle ich dringend eine Aggro-Sprengringzange (z. B. so ein günstiges Norwegen-Teil). Andernfalls wird das Umrüsten zur Qual bzw. quasi unmöglich.

Slammer 560 würde ich als Anfänger-Wallerspinnrolle ebenfalls empfehlen. Als Schnur taugt z. B. die Climax Cult Catfish Strong in 0,40 mm - günstig und verlässlich, fische ich ebenfalls selbst.

0,41er PP (die ganz normale tut es da völlig) ist auch eine solide Leine.

An Landehandschuhe zwecks Wallergriff solltest Du auch denken - da tun es z. B. gummierte Arbeitshandschuhe aus dem Baumarkt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## warrior (14. Januar 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> MADCAT - White Travel 240 - 240cm 20lb | M&R TACKLE SHOP
> 
> 
> MADCAT - White Travel 240 - 240cm 20lb jetzt günstig online kaufen ✔ Schnelle Lieferung ✔ Dein zuverlässiger Angelzubehör-Händler seit mehr als 20 Jahren! | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP
> ...


Die Rute ist ok, aber länger als 1m im Transport.


----------



## fischmonger (14. Januar 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Die Rute ist ok, aber länger als 1m im Transport.


Das Bild ist falsch, die Rute ist vierteilig und hat eine Transportlänge von 67cm.


----------



## Kxr2 (14. Januar 2022)

Hallo, vielen Dank nochmal für all die tollen Empfehlungen!
Nur noch eine Frage: Welche Kunstköder würdet ihr mir denn so für den Wels empfehlen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Januar 2022)

Die kostengünstigste Option dürften Gummifische mit normalem Jigkopf sein - hierbei sollte der Jighaken im VMC-Fall mindestens 8/0 (besser 10/0) haben, um aufbiegesicher zu sein. Große Jigköpfe können aber bei recht kleinen Gummifischen (12-16 cm) Probleme durch zu extreme Versteifung bewirken.

Vergleichsweise teurer sind Gummifische mit Screw Head plus Stinger - das kostet zwar vergleichsweise mehr, bietet aber diverse Vorteile (v. a. Wegfallen der Versteifung bei kleineren Gummis).

Noch ne Runde teurer sind Blechköder wie Blinker und Spinner. Günstige, ab Werk gut laufende Wallerblinker mit guter Hardware sind jedoch generell starke Mangelware:

Zumeist muss die Hardware unbedingt getauscht werden. Was bei Blinkern je nach Bohrungsgröße problematisch werden kann, da die Bohrungen oft zu klein für wallertaugliche Sprengringe sind (z. B. beim normalen Effzett-Blinker, der ansonsten gut geeignet ist).

Bei Spinnern sind oft die Achsen viel zu dünn bzw. weich.

Zudem laufen viele günstige Wallerblinker schlecht bis überhaupt nicht - die sind z. T. zu schwer für ihre Größe, nicht ausreichend gebogen etc. etc.

Einwandfrei sind die Produkte von Blinker Jörg - da muss man bis auf die Hakenwahl (je nach Modell) gar nichts mehr machen. Das hat allerdings ordentlich seinen Preis (ggf. nach gebrauchten Jörg-Blinkern schauen).

Wobbler gehen auch gut, sofern sie hochlasttauglich ausgelegt sind (funktionierendes Thru-Wire oder offshore-hardcore-drilltaugliche Einzelaufhängung bei Tropen-Salzwasserködern etc.  - mit jeweiliger Betonung auf funktionierend/hardcore und nicht doch durch Drillkräfte rausreißbar).

Zum Ausprobieren würde ich daher zunächst zu Gummifischen (lebhafte Action-Shads - auf Waller empfiehlt sich Druckwelle) raten, da auch am günstigsten. Da lässt sich auch die Gewichtsanpassung je nach Situation/Gewässer für einen Anfänger am einfachsten vornehmen

--> bei Blinker-Verwendung sollten dann gleich mehrere Einzelmodelle mit verschiedenen Gewichten, Formen etc. ins Haus, um entsprechend reagieren zu können (vor allem bei Strömung).


----------



## Kxr2 (15. Januar 2022)

Welcher Führungsstil wäre denn für den Gummifisch am besten um Welse zu fangen?
Also z.B jiggen oder einfach einkurbeln?


----------



## warrior (15. Januar 2022)

Kxr2 schrieb:


> Welcher Führungsstil wäre denn für den Gummifisch am besten um Welse zu fangen?
> Also z.B jiggen oder einfach einkurbeln?


Einfach knapp über Grund leiern, ab und an mal aufsetzen. 
Im Sommer auch mal mit leichten Kopf im oberen, mittleren Bereich


----------



## Kxr2 (15. Januar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die kostengünstigste Option dürften Gummifische mit normalem Jigkopf sein - hierbei sollte der Jighaken im VMC-Fall mindestens 8/0 (besser 10/0) haben, um aufbiegesicher zu sein. Große Jigköpfe können aber bei recht kleinen Gummifischen (12-16 cm) Probleme durch zu extreme Versteifung bewirken.
> 
> Vergleichsweise teurer sind Gummifische mit Screw Head plus Stinger - das kostet zwar vergleichsweise mehr, bietet aber diverse Vorteile (v. a. Wegfallen der Versteifung bei kleineren Gummis).
> 
> ...


Ich habe da ein paar 7,5cm(2/0 Haken 6-8g) und 12,5cm(3/0 Haken 10-16g) Gummifische von Lieblingsköder.
Denkst du diese würden fürs Welsangeln gehen?


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2022)

Definitiv nein.
2/0er und 3/0er Haken fliegen dir schon bei mittleren Fischen um die Ohren.
PirschHirsch hatte konkrete Haken genannt, bei denen es losgeht.


----------



## Kxr2 (15. Januar 2022)

Ok, Danke!
Welche Gummifische würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?

Edit: Welche Jighaken (für den 12,5cm Gummifisch) würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Januar 2022)

Hi, die Gummifische sind nicht das Problem. Es sind die Jighaken.


----------



## Kxr2 (14. Januar 2022)

Hallo, ich bin noch recht neu zum Angeln und wollte es mal mit dem Wallerangeln probieren. Welche Rute* (Transportlänge unter 1m!)* und Rolle würdet ihr mir empfehlen welche so um die 120€ kostet (könnte auch ruhig etwas mehr sein)?
(Ich werde mit ihr hauptsächlich in Teichen bzw. Seen angeln.)


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Januar 2022)

Genau. Bei 12,5ern tritt ein 10/0er quasi mitten im Schwanz aus und ruiniert die ganze Aktion.

Bei dieser Ködergröße machen daher praktisch nur Screw Heads Sinn, wenn das gut laufen soll.

Aber dann auf eine gute Verarbeitung achten:

Die Ösen sollten ausreichend starkdrahtig sein und sich nicht aus dem Blei rausreißen lassen (ggf. durch Vorab-Zugtest überprüfen).

Bei Verdacht auf zu schwache Ösen in der oberen einen Waller-Sprengring montieren und in diesen sowohl den Snap als auch den Wirbel des Stingers einhängen

--> die Fischlast hängt dann direkt auf dem Sprengring und geht von diesem auf den Snap, während der Zug vom eigentlichen Kopf komplett abgekoppelt ist. In diesem Fall kann dann keine Jigkopf-Öse herausgerissen werden.

Und falls doch, geht nur der Köder verloren, während der Fisch am Stinger und damit direkt am Vorfach hängt.

Bei so kleinen Gummis ist keinerlei Geflecht etc. als Stinger-Material erforderlich bzw. wäre eine zusätzliche Schwachstelle. Daher Aufbau:

Sprengring 50 kg+ --> Waller-Wirbel ---> Sprengring 50 kg+ ---> Wallerhaken (EH ggf. mit selbst gebauten Spikes im Gummi befestigen).

In den ersten Sprengring der Kette werden dann wie gesagt der Wirbel *und *der Snap eingehängt. Das ist dann 100 % lastoptimiert, stabiler kann man das nicht aufbauen.

Bei kleinen Gummifischen ist je nach Kopfgewicht das recht geringe Gesamtgewicht zu bedenken - mit einer Wallerspinne lassen sich dann bei leichten Köpfen nur recht geringe Wurfweiten erzielen, da sich die Rute quasi nicht auflädt.

Für den Nahbereich natürlich kein Problem - aber ungeeignet, wenn man unbedingt weit raus muss. Je nach Gewässer bzw. dessen Tiefe kann halt nicht unbedingt ein Kopf gewählt werden, der die Rute in den Aufladungsbereich bringt:

Beispielsweise im recht flachen Stillwasser macht ein 50-g-Kopf etc. überhaupt keinen Sinn, da der Köder dann nur den Boden umpflügt und Dreck sammelt (ebenso sinnlose Alternative: mit Turbo-Geschwindigkeit kurbeln, damit das Ding überhaupt abhebt).

Der TE sollte sich daher unbedingt *vor *irgendwelchen Käufen überlegen, welche Bedingungen an dem zu beangelnden Gewässer vorherrschen, wie weit geworfen werden muss/sollte usw.

Erst dann kann zielführend über eine passende Systemkonfiguration nachgedacht werden.

Natürlich können mit einem 10/0er-Jighaken auch einfach größere Gummifische verwendet werden, dann passt das Verhältnis wieder - also 21er oder 23er. Wobei das bei 21ern schon knapp werden kann (s. u. wie beim 16er-Beispiel).

Zudem haben größere Gummifische natürlich auch ein größeres Eigengewicht zwecks Rutenaufladung (lassen sich ggf. auch unbebleit an einer Shallow-Screw mit Stinger einsetzen, falls so geriggt lauffähig bzw. nicht-rotierend).

Bei 8/0 gehen auch noch 16er - aber gerade so, ist dann Untergrenze (eigentlich schon etwas zu groß für einen 16er, aber noch lauffähig - das aber selbstverständlich immer modellabhängig; eben je nachdem, wo der Haken dann konkret austritt. Kann daher auch nicht funktionieren).

Bei erforderlichen Weitwürfen im Relativ-Flachwasser sind Blinker vergleichsweise besser, da die sich bei relativ hohem Eigengewicht je nach Modell immer noch einigermaßen in vernünftigen Tempobereichen führen lassen und vergleichsweise langsamer absinken.

Da spielen dann halt wiederum Faktoren wie Blechstärke, Blattbreite usw. eine wichtige Rolle - eben alles, was die konkrete Sinkrate definiert.


----------



## Kxr2 (15. Januar 2022)

Ach ja, und noch eine ziemlich dumme Frage:
Wenn bei einem Stinger z.B 14cm steht bedeutet es, dass der Stinger 14cm lang ist oder, dass er für 14cm Gummifische geignet ist?


----------



## Trollwut (16. Januar 2022)

Beim Spinnfischen auf Waller ist kein Stinger notwendig, wenn du nicht gerade 50cm Gummifische wirfst.

Ohne hier Unken zu wollen, aber ich denke du wirst mit deiner gewählten Methode schnell die Lust verlieren.
Nicht, weil dir die Angelart vielleicht nicht liegt.
Aber ich denke dein jetziger Wissensstand bzw. die Erfahrung ist nicht ausreichend genug um hier regelmäßig zum Erfolg zu kommen.
Das gezielte Wallerspinnfischen bringt selbst bei Profis, die genau wissen wann sie was machen müssen, selten mehr zwei, drei Bisse pro Angeltag.


Ich möchte dir ans Herz legen vllt. insgesamt erstmal mehr Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Das macht wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn, als wochenlang am Wasser irgendwelche Köder (von denen man nicht weiß, obs jetzt überhaupt aktuell die richtigen sind) irgendwie an irgendwelche Plätze zu werfen. Da sind zu viele Variablen drin, die du als Anfänger wahrscheinlich nicht eher nicht durchschaust.


----------



## Seele (16. Januar 2022)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Beim Spinnfischen auf Waller ist kein Stinger notwendig, wenn du nicht gerade 50cm Gummifische wirfst.
> 
> Ohne hier Unken zu wollen, aber ich denke du wirst mit deiner gewählten Methode schnell die Lust verlieren.
> Nicht, weil dir die Angelart vielleicht nicht liegt.
> ...


Genau das Gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. 
Aber natürlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und wenn du sonst ein wirklich extrem zielstrebiger Angler bist, dann könnte das schon klappen. Wenn du aber beim Karpfenangeln nach 2 Tagen ohne Fisch schon langsam nervös wirst, dann spar dir das Geld lieber.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Januar 2022)

Gezieltes Wallerspinnen bedeutet halt insgesamt schon gewisse Ansprüche in puncto Durchhaltevermögen (auch körperlich), Frustrationstoleranz und Kompromisslosigkeit.

Allein bereits, weil taugliche Kombis ein vergleichsweise kräftiges Gewicht haben - insbesondere im Günstig-Bereich.

Durch die besonderen Ansprüche bzgl. Hochlast-Tauglichkeit sollte auch ein sicherer Umgang mit Knoten, Kleinteilen usw. gegeben sein - das beste Gerät nützt nichts, wenn Defizite beim Auf- bzw. Zusammenbau vorliegen. Das fängt schon mit der Auswahl von Knoten und Kleinteilen an.

Dieses Prinzip gilt natürlich für alle andere Arten des Spinnfischens bzw. Angelns auch. Doch beim Wallerspinnen entstehen halt nochmal (ggf. deutlich) stärkere Kräfte, die dann aufs System wirken.

Insbesondere, wenn man als reiner Uferangler dem gehakten Fisch im Notfall nicht per Boot folgen kann - da muss Bereitschaft zum Reinhufen herrschen (sowohl beim System als auch beim Angler).


----------



## warrior (16. Januar 2022)

Es heißt auch nicht umsonst " Fisch der tausend Würfe " 
Es gibt Zeiten da geht tagelang garnichts, damit muss man auch klar kommen.


----------



## jkc (19. Januar 2022)

Kxr2 schrieb:


> Edit: Welche Jighaken (für den 12,5cm Gummifisch) würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Hi, das ist eine gute Frage, irgendwo habe ich dazu auch schonmal eine Diskussion gelesen, die genannten Modelle aber wieder vergessen da sie mir erstens zu teuer waren und trotzdem nur bedingt tauglich.
Meine Lösung für einen so kleinen Köder wäre ein einzelner Drilling im Rücken, als Jiggewicht dann entweder wie weiter oben empfohlen wurde ein Schraubjig (teuer) oder ein alter Jigkopf dessen Haken stumpf war und diesen dann abgekniffen. Günstig ist das aber auch nicht, da ein wallertauglicher Drilling auch seinen Preis hat.
Ich bevorzuge es eher einen Köder zu fischen, der einen anständigen Haken transportieren kann. Der passt dann auch gewichtsmäßig deutlich besser zur Rute.
Zum Jiggen am Grund z.B. der 16er Kopyto River oder 15cm Dreamtackle Slottershad, die vertragen beide so gerade eben einen 10/0er VMC Barbarian Jighaken und sind preis-leistungs-fair.
Flach geleiert fische ich sehr gerne große Twister wie die 23er Delalande Sandra oder Kalin´s BigN Grub in 25cm oder seit zwei Jahren auch mit den Svartzonker Mc Rubber in 20 oder 25cm.
Die Köder liegen alle so je nach Beschwerung zwischen vielleicht 50 und 120g, lassen sich also halbwegs passabel an den gängigen Spinnruten werfen und können alle wallertaugliche Jighaken oder auch Drillinge transportieren.












Beim Welsangeln am Haken sparen sieht dann schnell so aus:






Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (19. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Beim Welsangeln am Haken sparen sieht dann schnell so aus:


Das ist doch wieder  --dieser Spezialhaken eines bekannten Anglers,der fürs Aufbiegen berüchtigt ist,--hab ich gehört.
Edith: der biegt nicht auf, wenn der nur tief genug sitzt;gibt`s auch Beweisvideos von.


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Januar 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Edith: der biegt nicht auf, wenn der nur tief genug sitzt


ohne große Worte  


Gruß Frank


----------



## jkc (19. Januar 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder  --dieser Spezialhaken eines bekannten Anglers,der fürs Aufbiegen berüchtigt ist,--hab ich gehört.
> Edith: der biegt nicht auf, wenn der nur tief genug sitzt;gibt`s auch Beweisvideos von.


Muss ich fairer Weise sagen, ist keiner seiner Haken, sondern noch schlimmer, ein Nachbau der Angeldomäne davon.  
Soweit ich mich erinnere saß der Haken so gut wie es bei einem Jighaken nur geht schön satt im Maulwinkel, Fisch war mit um 140 auch nicht sonderlich groß. Ich behaupte die Haken die Du meinst zerlegt es in der Praxis aber regelmäßig genauso, den Hakensitz kann sich ja niemand aussuchen.


----------



## ragbar (20. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich behaupte die Haken die Du meinst zerlegt es in der Praxis aber regelmäßig genauso,


Das kann gar nicht sein,daß es die Haken eines (Marketing-) Profis zerlegt.


----------



## ragbar (20. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> sondern noch schlimmer, ein Nachbau der Angeldomäne davon.


Das ist wirklich schlimm.


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2022)

@Kxr2
Set 1 ist ein mega Starterpaket wenn man mit den selbstleuchtenden Twistern leben kann. Wenn Du das neu kaufst bist Du mindestens bei dem 3fachen Preis:




__





						Gummiköder, Wallerspinnköder, Jighaken
					

3 Sets; siehe unten       1) 4 Blinker, massenhaft VMC Jigs und Kopytos, Slottershads, Lunker city Shaker,.... ein paar waren mal montiert, aber der Rest ist aus meiner Reservekiste. 40+Versand u.a.: VMC 10/0: 4x 10g 4x 14g 9x 18g 4x 32g 7x 40g 4x 50g 4x 75g 3x 7/0 30g? 5x 7/0 40g?     2) Kaum...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Januar 2022)

Das dachte ich auch gleich, als ich die Anzeige gesehen habe - wenn er da zuschlägt, ist er erstmal zum Top-Preis ausgerüstet.

Nein, ich selbst werde es nicht kaufen - bei mir läuft diesbezüglich eh schon (fast) alles über


----------



## Mefospezialist (28. Januar 2022)

Wenn es im See keine Hindernisse unter Wasser gibt, würde ich persönlich nicht mal eine Wallerrute nehmen. Das Gerät wäre mir einfach zu schwer.
Eine schwere Zanderspinne oder eine mittlere bis schwere Hechtspinne sollte da dicke langen und auch die Schnur muss nicht so viel tragen, wenn das Gewässer frei ist.

Nur wenn es Hindernisse unter Wasser gibt und dem Waller richtig Druck entgegen gebracht werden muss, damit er nicht ins Hinderniss schwimmt, würde ich auf Wallergerät setzen und dann auch die Schnur entsprechend Dick wählen.

Mit meiner schweren Zanderrute fange ich am Rhein Welse bis 1,50m ohne Probleme, die ja immer mehr werden und auf die Zandergummis gehen.


----------

